# Right size tractor to handle big rounds?



## Hertenstein (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello all,

I'm new to the forum. I currently use a 74' vintage JD 2030 to handle one on the loader and one on the 3pt. The 3pt handles it okay but the loader struggles. Carrying 2 at a time seems to be a heavy load on the tractor. I'm looking to upgrade to a different machine. (I'm not color dependent). Looking at something with front wheel drive.

Thanks in advance for all the recommendations.

Regards,

Hertenstein


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

What size bales are you handling?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Whatever brand of tractor you look at, make sure it is bigger than the minimum you need to carry bales. Most MFD axles will have their load rating exceeded more quickly than you realize with a front end loader and load hanging on them. I rebuilt the MFD hubs and king pins on my MFD loader last winter, and it became clear to me that MFD axles are not over built when it comes to loader use, and this was on a 145 hp tractor.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Another option even though you most likely won't find any with MFWD. I use a JD401C in the field for loading bales, one on the rear, 2 on front all the time with zero issues. It actually has enough loader you can pick the back tires right off the ground and I have two wheel weights each side, a 6 inch cast iron spacer to widen the stance on each side and the back tires are loaded and it will still pick the back tires off the ground. If we pick something really heavy we grab a silage bale wit the rear. Several other brands offered industrial loaders as well.

I've dropped the rear spear and have used it to run the tedder in a pinch as well.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Factor in your ground as well. Hilly ground, like by me, needs more tractor than flat ground to keep you out of trouble.

You're almost due east of me, but probably on flatter ground. I run a TS110 and a TS135. The 110 is just enough to carry two 1,000 lb'ers on the front and one on the rear. No problem with the 135.

Hope this helps

Ralph


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

I use a 6640 Ford with my 5X6 bales.One on the font and rear.Flat ground mostly and not very fast with the loader low as I can.Tractor weighs about 11,000

That would be minimal for me


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I use a Case IH 5240 and Kubota M125X, both tractors move 4'x5' and 4'x6' bales all summer long. I carry 2 4'x5' bales on the front and 1 4'x5' bale on the back. Most tractors in the 80 to 100+ hp range, make really nice haying tractors.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I move 2 4x5 hay bales on my loader tractors a Kubota M-126x and a McCormick cx-110. Both handle 2 800-900lb bales with ease. Here's something to think about. When tractors are built, some manuafacturers put a lighter built tire on the tractor when it's NOT equipped with a loader. When I bought my M126x, it was not equipped with a loader. I had the dealer install an awesome Kubota LA2253 loader. It's a hoss loader. However, it still had the factory light duty ag tires on it. While traveling across a field with 2 bales, one of the tires suffered a massive and scary blowout. When I replaced the tire, the dealer asked me "loader or no loader", I said "loader" and he sold me a tire identical to my existing light duty tires, except able to hold 3,000 more pounds than the original tire.
So my bottom line is, make sure you check your front tire ratings, then add the weight of the front of the tractor, the loader, the spear and the bales. You might be surprised to see you're greatly in excess of the tires capacity. 
I was and I learned my lesson. I'm saving $800 to buy a heavier built tire for the other tire that hasn't blown up (yet). Man I really need to take care of that!!! So much to do, buy and fix.


----------



## SaskFarmer (Jul 13, 2017)

I would recommend trying one of Kubota's M7 series tractors. I have never used the M7 but I do have the M6-131, and it can handle two bales (1,300 pound each), but it is a fair amount of weight on it. It lifts a bale on the loader really easy, and the loader gets out powered before it will lift the back end of the tractor because it is loaded on the back with 75% fluid, 2 inner cast wheel weights, and 4 180 lbs wheel weights. Anyways, I have not heard anything bad about the M7's yet so it may be something to look at.


----------



## CenTex (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi Hertenstein,
Your question is unconstrained so there is really no answer other than any 100+ horsepower utility tractor in good condition with adequate weight/ballast for the rear.

However, the question you might want to be asking is how to go about finding a good deal on such a tractor. For most of us that run used equipment such a search is an enjoyable challenge but there are many pitfalls. Buying a used tractor is very much a "buyer beware" situation. Unless you are just lucky, it will probably take several months and you will look at a dozen or more questionable tractors before you find the right one.

Your main sources are going to be:
- Dealer trade-in's
- Jockeys
- Neighbors or word of mouth
- Classified ads like Craigslist
- Auctions

Each source has its own set of issues.
Good luck.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a good solid 105HP 4WD tractor in good condition with loader and lots of extras and no issues if you want more info just ask


----------



## Hertenstein (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello all,

All of the info is very much appreciated. It gives me a lot food for thought. Thanks!!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

The question has a lot of unanswered variables:

What size of "big rounds" are you moving 3x4, 4x5, 5x5, 5x6?

Wet hay or dry hay?

How much do the bales weigh?

How many bales (therefore how fast do you want/need to travel) are you trying to move and how far?

Or just feeding the hay?

Are you baling the flat ground by the West Junction or the hills by Hanging Rock or **** Creek?

There is a Farmall 706 (listed as an IH706) down at E-town; part of the description is 3PT GOOD TA YEAR-A-ROUND CAB WITH HEAT *HAY FORK AND BUCKET* ,HUB DUALS *ALL NEW HEAVY DUTY LOADER CYLINDERS (LIFT AND TILT) *He is asking 7 kilobux fer it; the tractor has been on there awhile and states he will trade for a smaller tractor.

Tractor data lists the loader capacity at 2000 lift and 4000 breakout (provided it is the IH loader)

The most important question (for me anyhow) is: *How much of your money do we get to spend*?

Mark


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

All these replies with 100+ hp. to move bales. That would be a luxury for me. I'm running a JD 2355 with a 245 loader. One on loader one 3pt. 4x4 and 4x5 sizes and 4x4 in baleage and when stacking in barn 2-4x4 on loader. Will be stacking 4x5 4 high but will bring them into the barn individual, then lift 2 at a time.


----------



## F350-6 (Mar 30, 2014)

Sometimes loaders seem to struggle due to low hydraulic flow when they're no really struggling. They're just slow.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

For loader work I think a good ole "industrial" tractor works the best. They usually have geavier front axles and really good loader functionality and a lower wider center of gravity.
And can usually be had for reasonable $$.


----------



## F350-6 (Mar 30, 2014)

IH 1586 said:


> All these replies with 100+ hp. to move bales. That would be a luxury for me. I'm running a JD 2355 with a 245 loader. One on loader one 3pt. 4x4 and 4x5 sizes and 4x4 in baleage and when stacking in barn 2-4x4 on loader. Will be stacking 4x5 4 high but will bring them into the barn individual, then lift 2 at a time.


That's a huge tractor. My bigger tractor that has the front end loader is currently down due to clutch issues. The next biggest tractor doesn't have a front end loader. That leaves me moving and loading hay with the wife's baby LS 3037. Handles 4 x 5 and 4 x 6 bales like a little champ. But since the hydrualics are fast, you have to be careful so you don't bounce yourself around. Counter weight helps on the 4 x 6 bales. I've actually been impressed by how stout that little tractor is.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Only stacked 2 stacks 4 high with 4x5's, was struggling keeping them clamped. They are heavy enough that they just slide through the clamp when lifting 2 and the 2355 does not have the pressure to squeeze the grapple tight enough. Only went 3 high.


----------

